# My next creation



## Phill joiner (9 Jan 2015)

Well on my way with my next segmented bowl. All the rings now glued up ready for sandwich glueing. This one is made from oak and poplar. So far so good.


----------



## gregmcateer (10 Jan 2015)

Looking good so far, young man


----------



## Phill joiner (19 Jan 2015)

Getting there now...... Much better now I have the right chuck. I have really cheap chisels which are causing problems. I have to sharpen them every five minutes.
Got the rough shape done. Just need to thin things out a bit now.


----------



## SimonT (19 Jan 2015)

Looking great, will look great with a good finish. What do you plan finishing with?


----------



## n0legs (20 Jan 2015)

I really like it, strong pattern =D>


----------



## Phill joiner (21 Jan 2015)

I'm really pleased with how this one turned out. Measures 210mm round x 85mm high. I finished it with a black stain and fine sanded till the oak went a nice grey colour. Then two pack lacquered it.


----------



## SimonT (21 Jan 2015)

=D> =D> well done that man!!!!


----------



## SteveF (22 Jan 2015)

All that hard work and then you go and stain it  


and it works really well  

love it

Steve


----------



## J-G (22 Jan 2015)

I can see this being a 'Marmite' job.

Whilst I the shape is great - STAINING !!!! - what a shame.


----------



## Phill joiner (22 Jan 2015)

Grey's and black/dark colours are very in at the moment so my wife tells me. I have a black kitchen in my house so it was done to complement it really. Tbh I'd have never even thought about staining it black but I was very happy with the results. The photo doesn't really show the full effect of the grey colour on the oak sections. I have another three sectional rings left so I'll turn that next and go with the natural look. Lol
It's very addictive this wood turning.


----------



## Phill joiner (27 Jan 2015)

This one was out of the rings I had left over from the black one and I think it turned out great. Kept it natural this time


----------



## andy43 (27 Jan 2015)

Hi Phil
while I like the first bowl, I think the 2nd one looks much better with out the stain, what finish are you using for them?
cheers
Andy


----------



## J-G (27 Jan 2015)

Phill joiner":1r3e3lvh said:


> Kept it natural this time



Well done.

Great, simple form, letting the segmentation speak for itself and well finished.


----------



## Phill joiner (27 Jan 2015)

andy43":25raedye said:


> Hi Phil
> while I like the first bowl, I think the 2nd one looks much better with out the stain, what finish are you using for them?
> cheers
> Andy


Thanks Andy. I used morrells 2 pack lacquer.


----------



## -Gwyn- (28 Jan 2015)

Hi,
Just wanted to say that I think they look great!
I'm not a huge fan of segmented stuff or painted / stained usually
but you've kicked my mind back open - I think I actually like the stained
one best.
Best wishes,
Gwyn


----------



## Phill joiner (19 Nov 2015)

Got a bit carried away with this creation. Thought I'd post it as it's such an unusual shape. Any comments are welcome...Good or bad don't worry.


----------



## 8squared (20 Nov 2015)

Stunning piece of work... Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Nov 2015)

They look great, both stained and not.


... and '2 pack lacquer'? Wasn't he an American rapper that got shot?


----------



## Phill joiner (8 Dec 2015)

Started my next bowl. Made it really difficult though. Made a nine section ring which will not centre when clamped into a four section chuck (hammer) . So just glued a mounting block on the bottom and centred each ring in the lathe.


----------



## Jockstrop (13 Dec 2015)

I really fancy having a go at the segmented work, they really are good 
JimK


----------



## Phill joiner (14 Dec 2015)

Jockstrop":w3yb5atj said:


> I really fancy having a go at the segmented work, they really are good
> JimK


Have a go JimK. I know it sounds sad but that's all I think about these days.......What pattern next :roll: 
I noticed there's an axminster tools opened in cardiff mate. Called in there on sunday and got a bit carried away. What a shop.


----------



## Phill joiner (21 Dec 2015)

Got there in the end. I really like this one....It's 305mm x 175mm. I managed to get it 10mm wall thickness all the way down. I wanted to go thinner but with me turning a bit one day and going back to it the next the shape was moving slightly so didn't chance it. It's made from sapele and Iroko. I don't think I'll turn Iroko again...... Not very nice stuff at all to work with.


----------



## Phill joiner (21 Dec 2015)

I fancied doing a swirl bowl next so set about gluing up some boards ready to cut the rings.


----------



## Phill joiner (21 Dec 2015)

when stacked up


----------



## Phill joiner (23 Dec 2015)

Really struggling with this bowl. Digging in big time. I expect its the hard end grain of the oak and ash.


----------



## Phill joiner (23 Dec 2015)

Well it turned out to be my sharpening technique. After doing a search on here I found out I was doing it all wrong. Lol. Lathe is doing my head in though..... Need to start saving for a new one with nice easy adjusters and locks. Any sugestions as to the best lathe to get for bowl turning around the £2000 mark?


----------



## Phill joiner (24 Dec 2015)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gregmcateer (25 Dec 2015)

I like that.... A LOT!

Not normally one for segmented, but that is really effective. I enjoy your WIP too.

Greg


----------



## Phill joiner (25 Dec 2015)

Thank you Greg. I was starting to think I was all alone in cyber space for a minute.


----------



## Phill joiner (30 Dec 2015)

I had some ash and walnut kicking around so glued it up and made a pen pot.


----------



## Phill joiner (12 Jan 2016)

got carried away with this........


----------



## Lincsflier (13 Jan 2016)

Really like both bowls but I think the 2nd accentuates the segmenting much better.


----------



## delaney001 (18 Jan 2016)

Stupid question time. How do you clamp the hexagonal or octagonal pieces together? Is it 2 pieces at a time and then join 2 to make 4 or do you have some form of banding clamp that goes around all 8 parts at once?


----------



## CHJ (19 Jan 2016)

Just personal preference, but I like the later two best.
The swirl is a bit busy for me but the thinner wall thickness achieved and the subsequent lighter look to the whole sits better for me. 
The simpler pen pot looks elegant in its own simple way, to me more a case of design than 'look what I can do'.

When clamping up your rings, don't know if you have more than one chuck, if you have consider taking Chuck and assembly off the lathe and use the chuck weight to aid clamping and allows you to work on other pieces.


----------



## Phill joiner (19 Jan 2016)

delaney001":376bixa3 said:


> Stupid question time. How do you clamp the hexagonal or octagonal pieces together? Is it 2 pieces at a time and then join 2 to make 4 or do you have some form of banding clamp that goes around all 8 parts at once?


Yes just clamp two together at a time and so on.


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Jan 2016)

Just read the entire thread from start to finish. Wowsers, your work and work in progress photos are amazing !!!! Thanks for sharing.

Coley


----------



## Phill joiner (19 Jan 2016)

CHJ":130o68lt said:


> Just personal preference, but I like the later two best.
> The swirl is a bit busy for me but the thinner wall thickness achieved and the subsequent lighter look to the whole sits better for me.
> The simpler pen pot look elegant in its own simple way, to me more a case of design than 'look what I can do'.
> 
> When clamping up your rings, don't know if you have more than one chuck, if you have consider taking Chuck and assembly off the lathe and use the chuck weight to aid clamping and allows you to work on other pieces.


Only have one chuck Chas but I have made a disc with a load of marked diameter rings on so I can use the lathe to centre and clamp the rings. On my next one I'm going to try gluing and turning each section or ring. It will make it easier I think on my small lathe. 

I totally agree with you on the lighter coloured bowl. It also catches the light better.


----------



## Phill joiner (19 Jan 2016)

ColeyS1":2w71igcf said:


> Just read the entire thread from start to finish. Wowsers, your work and work in progress photos are amazing !!!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Coley


Thanks Coley. I'll keep them coming then. Lol


----------



## Phill joiner (20 Jan 2016)

After going to the weekend of wood show wales I thought I'd have a go at colouring. Only a small bowl 4 1/2" x 2 1/2". Used black, red and orange colour dyes.


----------



## Phill joiner (20 Jan 2016)

Another pen pot but with oak top and bottom. Wax finish.


----------



## Phill joiner (22 Jan 2016)

Well this didn't turn out as I wanted. Large gaps in one or two places and I had to turn the outside blocks over in two sections to get a good fit. Then the wood colour didn't match. Also the star must of slipped in the clamps so the points don't line up . The whole things a mess. I'm not sure if I should bother sanding it up.


----------



## monkeybiter (22 Jan 2016)

Looks interesting, I can see what you say but it's too good to bin. 
Will the long glue joints survive any possible movement?


----------



## Phill joiner (22 Jan 2016)

monkeybiter":35w353i4 said:


> Looks interesting, I can see what you say but it's too good to bin.
> Will the long glue joints survive any possible movement?


Should be OK as all the timber is kiln dried and I microwave it too.


----------



## Phill joiner (29 Jan 2016)

Segmented American white oak bowl 275mm diameter x 150mm high.


----------



## beganasatree (29 Jan 2016)

Hi Phill,
I like the shape of this one.I have been looking at ECONOMY BOWLS ON YOUTUBE ,but they have all just got plain tapered sides.I like the way that yours comes back in at the top.


Peter.


----------



## Phill joiner (29 Jan 2016)

beganasatree":1y2lgu7i said:


> Hi Phill,
> I like the shape of this one.I have been looking at ECONOMY BOWLS ON YOUTUBE ,but they have all just got plain tapered sides.I like the way that yours comes back in at the top.
> 
> 
> Peter.


Thanks Peter. To be honest it was supposed to be straighter but there was a split in one of the blocks at the bottom. So put more shape into it. It ended up very thin......around 4mm wall thickness. I cut enough blocks for another one but think I'll mix some other coloured wood in.


----------



## Phill joiner (6 Feb 2016)

Ash bowl end grain with wax finish


----------



## monkeybiter (7 Feb 2016)

TBH Phil, I like your honest approach, i.e. the truth about splits and personal dislikes etc. and I find it refreshing and it's very welcome; I hope others realise they can and should be truthful about both their endeavours and their failures, it's a much more appreciated account than simply skimming the high points of the occasional success.

And of course it's very impressive work too. Except the one that returns on it'self. But then it's a good job we don't all like the same thing.


----------



## Phill joiner (7 Feb 2016)

Thanks Mike. Honesty is the best policy. My wife calls it the earn


----------



## Phill joiner (15 Feb 2016)

Onto my next one. I had a massive pile of off cuts of a job I just finished. American black walnut skirtings and architraves. So I ripped them into strips so I can make segmented bowls out off.
I'm lucky enough to have an 1100mm wide drum sander in my workshop. Didn't know if it would just eat the segmented rings and shoot them up the extractor but found that if I push a board behind them it works a treat. 
I'm also gluing a base block onto this one so I can shape it easier. I can also use my other chuck for other things.
I'm also cutting the angles at 15 degrees instead of 221/2 degrees. Found my clamp didn't like the smaller blocks.
This bowl has walnut centre rings with oak top and bottom.
I've also cut another with alternate rings oak , walnut, oak and so on. So we will see which one will look the nicest.


----------



## Wuffles (15 Feb 2016)

Frank Howarth inspired split clamping there?


----------



## markslathe (16 Feb 2016)

For someone who has only been doing this a short time,you certainly have a flair for it.
No way would i attempt something so complicated for some time yet.


----------



## Phill joiner (17 Feb 2016)

Wuffles":2i1glrgg said:


> Frank Howarth inspired split clamping there?


Yeah that's where I got the idea from. He has a very nice workshop and some crazy machines. Clever guy. I do find my self shouting at him 'NO' when he uses his cross cut sometimes though. He doesn't hold the piece of wood which is against the stop....Could jam against the blade and fly out.


----------



## Phill joiner (17 Feb 2016)

markslathe":3s15umhj said:


> For someone who has only been doing this a short time,you certainly have a flair for it.
> No way would i attempt something so complicated for some time yet.


I've run my own joinery for 16 years so this is what I do every day. The turning bit is new to me but I love a challenge. (hammer)


----------



## Wuffles (17 Feb 2016)

Phill joiner":xg14553r said:


> Wuffles":xg14553r said:
> 
> 
> > Frank Howarth inspired split clamping there?
> ...



With the size of his bandsaw I'd expect it not to fly out, but more to open a vortex to another plane and drag humanity into it.

Tut, 'merkans, what can you do.


----------



## markslathe (17 Feb 2016)

Phill joiner":p9grz6l3 said:


> markslathe":p9grz6l3 said:
> 
> 
> > For someone who has only been doing this a short time,you certainly have a flair for it.
> ...



Lol Sorry Phill,i mistook you for someone else,no idea why. anyway your work with turning is great.


----------



## Phill joiner (27 Feb 2016)

I like this one a lot


----------

